
General Motors generates new radio advertising insights - technobabble
https://www.warc.com/newsandopinion/news/general_motors_generates_new_radio_advertising_insights/41073
======
trendia
> “And you can start testing [that] by sending them different kinds of
> advertising to see some kind of behaviour in the [listening] patterns.”

There will be a day where you can get a "discounted" automobile that forces
you to listen to an advert before you can start the car, and where removing
that advert violates the DMCA.

A few years after that, the feature will be present on all cars, and there
won't be a discount at all.

~~~
snaky
There would be a huge market for AI-driven ad-filtering Bluetooth headphones.

~~~
jquast
also AR headsets that blacken out billboards and other physical
advertisements, please!

------
the_unknown
I'm sure they learned more than what they got into in the article. Or I'd hope
so since those are some pretty weak "learnings". Of far more interest is
examining the driver's actions and behaviours to determine which family member
is in the seat and pick up preferences based on that.

EDIT yes hey opted in to be tracked. Missed that on the first read. Really,
surprised but quite pleased that they did. Good to see.

------
maxxxxx
I am really worried that people are getting way too used to being watched all
the time. Maybe privacy will be a quaint memory of days gone by soon.

------
mbreese
The key phrase in the article is "opt-in". If the drivers opt in to such a
program, I think you could see some interesting insights w.r.t. advertising
and demographics that's been missing from radio (or not as accurate).

------
imglorp
I'm wondering how tone deaf (!) they really are. A giant percent of users now
streams from their personal device: podcast player, music player that's aware
of likes and playlists, navigator app, assistant, etc.

I think some people still use that old-fangled radio thing, but they're
shrinking into the noise.

~~~
tropo
There are microphones in cars. This allows:

* create audio content hashes, then send them

* process audio on the car, then send the results

* send all the audio unencrypted to "the cloud"

------
protomyth
Who is paying for the LTE connection to the car?

~~~
jquast
If its GM, then it is using OnStar, which does use CDMA,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnStar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnStar)

The customer pays for all this shit in their car, right?

------
stephengillie
Is today Chicken Little Day or something? Why have so many privacy-related
articles been posted today? Who makes money by making us feel paranoid?

~~~
imglorp
A better question to ask is, who makes money from tracking individuals,
aggregating their data, trading it, and thus violating their privacy, and do
they post comments on social media calling anyone critical of that immense
revenue stream paranoid?

I think it's fair to say there's almost no money to be had in privacy.

